# HttpConnection error connect(Unknown Source)



## tom g. (3. Aug 2008)

Hallo Forum Members,

ich muss mich mit der Programmmierung MIDlets beschäftigen.

Gefordert wird ein request zu einem Server, das empfangen von Daten im XML-Format, reagieren auf die Daten.

Da ich noch nie etwas mit Handy Programmierung zu tun habe, hier mal meine erste Frage.

Das ist der Code meiner conect Methode:


```
private void connect() {
        HttpConnection hc = null;
        InputStream in = null;
        String url = "http://www.*serveruri.*de";
        waitForm.append(new StringItem(null, "connect to: " + url));
        try {
            hc = (HttpConnection) Connector.open(url,Connector.READ_WRITE);
            in = hc.openInputStream();

            int contentLength = (int) hc.getLength();
            byte[] raw = new byte[contentLength];
            int length = in.read(raw);

            in.close();
            hc.close();

            // Show the response to the user.
            String s = new String(raw, 0, length);
            mMessageItem.setText(s);
        } catch (IOException ioe) {
            mMessageItem.setText(ioe.toString());
        }
        mDisplay.setCurrent(mMainForm);
    }
```

Wenn ich mir eine HTML Seite ausgeben lasse, bekomme ich den Text (Quellcode) ausgegeben.

Wenn ich XML Daten oder auch nur ein echo (aus php generiert) versuche zu empfangen wird das Programm geschlossen.

Hier der Output aus dem emulator



> MIDlet: HitMIDlet
> Uncaught exception!
> java.lang.NegativeArraySizeException
> at HitMIDlet.connect(Unknown Source)
> ...




Hier noch das PHP Script das die Daten so 


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?><data>
> <group soll="2002" ist="1001" />
> <personal soll="200" ist="100" />
> </data>



ausgibt.

```
<?php
	header("Content-Type: text/xml");
	print "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"iso-8859-1\"?>";
	echo '<data>
	<group soll="2002" ist="1001" />
	<personal soll="200" ist="100" />
	</data>';
?>
```


*EDIT:* Wenn ich direkt eine xml Datei angebe, geht es wirder. Es scheint an php zu liegen.


Dankend fürs lesen, hoffend auf Hilfe.

Tom


----------



## tom g. (3. Aug 2008)

Bin etwas weiter.

Anscheinend verursacht 





> hc.getLength()


 den Fehler.

Warum wird der PHP XML Output nicht eingelesen?

Tom


----------



## tom g. (3. Aug 2008)

Gelöst.

HTTPConnecten gegen StreamConnection ausgetauscht.

Tom


----------

